# Authors That You Never Miss



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

With all these topics about favorite books, it made me wonder if people out here ever have authors that they never miss.  It's hard for me to list all the books I love, but certian authors I totally must get.  

For me I never miss Jim Butcher, Stephen King, Tom Clancy, Jules Verne, David Baldacci, Robert Louis Stevenson, Jack London, Jane Austen, and more that I can't seem to remember...*brain-fart moment* 

Tris


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's easy, but a long list. I never miss:
Nora Roberts
Heather Graham
Kay Hooper
Maggie Shayne
Christine Feehan

Those are my top 5. Although I went through the list of authors I have a couple of weeks ago and noted apparently I have like 80 favorites. I think I have a problem!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick Francis
JD Robb (Nora Roberts as)
Lee Child
Robert Parker


Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have lots of authors that I used to read everything they wrote, but lately these are my favs:

Randy Alcorn
Ted Dekker
Francine Rivers
Frank Peretti


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen King
Bentley Little
Stewart Woods
John Scalzi
J.D. Robb
Bertrice Small
Charlaine Harris


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Stefhen f.d. Bryan
Kilgore Trout
Harold Robbins
Toni Morrison


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Kilgore Trout


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

You lie, Teninx. You *do* miss Kilgore trout. So do we all.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, Jim. It's just that he was published in those 'wide-open b......' books.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx, only you could put Toni Morrison and Stefhan f.d. Bryan in the same list! hahahaha you kill me


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Current authors whose books I get immediately upon publication: 

Bill Pronzini
Jim Butcher (Dresden series)
Marcia Muller
Sue Grafton
Glen Cook (Garrett series)
Christopher Fowler
Douglas Preston/Lincoln Child (Prendergast series)
Aaron Elkins
F. Paul Wilson (Repairman Jack series)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've been on the K-boards too long this morning.  Even though I've already posted on this topic, when I looked at it just now, I took i to mean, Authors that you don't miss (after they've stopped writing books), in other words, you didn't like and don't miss now that they're gone.   I'm stepping away from the keyboard.  Think I'll go Kindle awhile.

Betsy


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie Meyer (Twilight series is good, The Host is GREAT)
Charlaine Harris
Stephen King
JK Rowling
Christopher Paolini

Sci Fi and Fantasy? Nope, can't stand 'em.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Current authors whose books I get immediately upon publication:
> 
> Bill Pronzini
> Jim Butcher (Dresden series)
> ...


I take it you read my thread?


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tom Clancy
Vince Flynn
Lee Child
David Baldacci
George RR Martin
Micheal Connelly
Bernard Cornwell


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to clear things up for the confused, Kilgore Trout is not a real author. He was a fictional sci-fi writer who appeared in several Kurt Vonnegut books. The character is loosely based on real-life writer and Vonnegut friend Theodore Sturgeon. Phillip Jose Farmer also wrote the book Venus on the Half-Shell under the pseudonym "Kilgore Trout."


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooo. Cool topic.

Sophie Kinsella
Dean Koontz
Janet Evanovich
Sue Grafton


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Gregory Macguire


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm such a reader of fluff.... I love the Shopaholic series, so I will read whatever Sophie Kinsella (AKA Madeleine Wickham) comes out with.











Anita Shreve
Sue Miller
Stacey Ballis
Karen Brichoux
Emily Giffin
John Grisham 
Jodi Picoult


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That Shopaholic series was a hoot!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> That Shopaholic series was a hoot!


Honestly. Don't you think she's like the British Lucille Ball?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jodi Piocult
James Patterson
Anita Shreve
Stuart Woods
Robin Cook
J.T. Ellis

Linda


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I've been on the K-boards too long this morning. Even though I've already posted on this topic, when I looked at it just now, I took i to mean, Authors that you don't miss (after they've stopped writing books), in other words, you didn't like and don't miss now that they're gone.  I'm stepping away from the keyboard. Think I'll go Kindle awhile.
> 
> Betsy


Hahaha I totally took the title of the thread the same way as you! Lol!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Nevada Barr
Catherine Coulter
Linda Fairstein 
Kay Hooper
W E B Griffin
James Patterson
J D Robb
John Sandford
Johnathan Kellerman
Ted Dekker
Frank Pertti
David Baldacci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> Nevada Barr
> Catherine Coulter
> Linda Fairstein
> Kay Hooper
> ...


Finally, another Dekker fan!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

snapcat said:


> Hahaha I totally took the title of the thread the same way as you! Lol!


Thanks, that makes me feel a little better! 

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel a little better!
> 
> Betsy


Ha-ha! Yeah that just hit me...perhaps I should have thought a bit more about the title of this thread. 

Tris

P.S.
I notice a lot of people put down authors such as Tom Clancy and John Grisham...however they haven't really written anything in a long time. I wonder are they still around and still writing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Stefhen f.d. Bryan
> Kilgore Trout
> Harold Robbins
> Toni Morrison


You forgot Moniqua Mccoy Perkins and Jalen Perkins


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Grisham tosses out new books constantly; a new one is coming in January. I really prefer his lawyer novels, though I loved Skipping Christmas. A great December read, which - sadly - has not yet been Kindleized.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So many of my "regular" authors have gone down the tubes. I really feel like they are so pressured to turn out novels on a timetable that creative stories and good writing take a back seat to dreck. Patricia Cornwell is my best example of this. I loved her Kay Scarpetta novels at the beginning but her new stuff? I haven't even looked at it after getting totally fed up with something dreadful a few years ago. I have loved Anne Tyler since I discovered *Searching for Caleb* when I was in college but the last thing of hers I tried to read -- something to do with adoption -- I gave up on after about 30 pages. It was as dull as dishwater.

Lately, I've been seeking out new authors and indie authors from small presses. I got hooked on books from Josh Lanyon. He has a fun series of mysteries with a reluctant detective named Adrien English which I think are terrific. Erastes writes homoerotic historical fiction and I think he's a wonderful writer. I was lucky to get to preview/review a forthcoming book a few weeks ago. P. A. Brown has two books I love -- *L.A. Heat* and *L.A. Mischief * with two more books in the process of being published...we should see them in 2009.

Erastes has a story in an anthology on Amazon (*Speak Its Name*). Unfortunately, *Standish* is not in a Kindle edition (believe me, I keep asking). P. A. Brown's books are both available in Kindle editions. And you can find links to Josh's books through his website (www.joshlanyon.com). They aren't for sale at amazon but they will work on your Kindle.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Grisham tosses out new books constantly; a new one is coming in January. I really prefer his lawyer novels, though I loved Skipping Christmas. A great December read, which - sadly - has not yet been Kindleized.


Yes, I can hardly keep up. I did read An Innocent Man recently, and he also has a book about the Supreme Court, and I think one about baseball? One of my favorites is A Painted House. Apparently none of his books are available for Kindle, as near as I can tell.











Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I can hardly keep up. I did read An Innocent Man recently, and he also has a book about the Supreme Court, and I think one about baseball? One of my favorites is A Painted House. Apparently none of his books are available for Kindle, as near as I can tell.
> 
> Betsy


Rumor has it that he is in the anti-ebook camp, along with J.K. Rowling.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Rumor has it that he is in the anti-ebook camp, along with J.K. Rowling.
> 
> L


I wonder what their objection to selling more books is?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder what their objection to selling more books is?


Who knows? Wait til they croak, their heirs will sell 'em in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I take it you read my thread?


Yup. I agree with you about the movie. I didn't even recognize it when I saw it.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

if you count dead people:

Jane Austen
the Bronte sisters
Jacqueline Carey
Charlaine Harris
Robert A. Heinlein
Robert Jordan
Jennifer Kenner
Mercedes Lackey
Anne McCaffrey
Davis Sedaris
Jennifer Weiner


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> if you count dead people:
> 
> ...
> *Jennifer Weiner*


I think Jennifer Weiner is going to be mighty sad to hear that she has died.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> if you count dead people:
> 
> Davis Sedaris


David Sedaris, too, and probably his boyfriend!

L


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

har har    okay okay, I just meant that my list including *some* dead folks therefore, if one didn't count dead folks then it would be shorter.  Obviously, no new stuff coming from Jane Austen.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I too love David Sedaris also an obscure British writer named Penelope Evans, she is amazing (but do not think any
of her books are yet K-ava) my all time favorite is Margaret Atwood, who I have not seen mentioned. I just downloaded 
Moral Disorder which will be the 11th or 12th book of hers I have read.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Never miss:

J.D. Robb/Nora Roberts 
Diana Gabaldon
JK Rowling 

Any of these could publish a phone book and I'd read it!

Heather


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I too love David Sedaris also an obscure British writer named Penelope Evans, she is amazing (but do not think any
> of her books are yet K-ava) my all time favorite is Margaret Atwood, who I have not seen mentioned. I just downloaded
> Moral Disorder which will be the 11th or 12th book of hers I have read.


I love David Sedaris. His book *Naked* inspired me to go to a nudist club. I figured if he could do it, so could I. And it was fun, as he described. I've had several nude beach/club experiences since that first time and would recommend them all.

Unfortunately, the book is not in Kindle edition but here is a link to the print version:

http://www.amazon.com/Naked-David-Sedaris/dp/0316777730/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226368993&sr=8-1

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> har har  okay okay, I just meant that my list including *some* dead folks therefore, if one didn't count dead folks then it would be shorter. Obviously, no new stuff coming from Jane Austen.


Jane Austen's dead? Omigosh!

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

Jodi Picoult
Nicholas Sparks

They are the only ones I will rush out and buy the day they are released. Now what I am a KINDLE owner I can skip the "rush out" part. YIPPEE!
Too bad I bought The Lucky One at full price just 2 weeks before I got my Kindle.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

*James Lee Burke*
*Michael Connelly*
*Lee Child*
*John Scalzi*

I'm spoiled, now. I just don't buy pbooks any more.
Many of my pbook favorites are not available for Kindle yet. A prime example are the wonderful Patrick O'Brian nautical fiction series which are well worth rereading. I would buy them again in a heartbeat for my Kindle even though i have them in paper.



































Click to request on Kindle:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> *James Lee Burke*
> *Michael Connelly*
> *Lee Child*
> *John Scalzi*
> ...


Cush, you've listed several of my favorite authors. In fact, I discovered and read ALL of Michael Connelly's books on my Palm T/X. I'm trying to resist the Lee Childs, which is hard as I do re-read them. At least most of those have the series order in the title, one of my wishes for all series books. Thanks for the recommendation of Scalzi, I wasn't familiar with his work!

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Jim Butcher (Dresden Files and Alera series)
Kim Harrison (Rachel Morgan series)
Patricia Briggs (Mercy Thompson series)
JD Robb (In Death series)
Kelley Armstrong (Otherworld series)
Richelle Mead (several series)

Thanks for the lists, you guys have given me several new authors to check out!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks wavsite, some more new authors to try.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Jodi Picoult
Elizabeth Berg
Anita Shreve
Emily Giffin
Jennifer Weiner
Lauren Weisberger

I have lots of favorite male authors, too. I'm just heavily into a chick lit phase right now.

For laughs, I read anything by Dave Barry and Jack Handy.

Kat


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Kat said:


> Jodi Picoult
> Elizabeth Berg
> Anita Shreve
> Emily Giffin
> ...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez, in following the posts I've noticed something rather interesting.  SO many people shared the same favorite authors that I do.  I never thought that the authors I liked were that popular or anything.  I mean, I personally, LOVED them...but they always seemed to be easily passed by in the bookstores.  A lot of the people would just look at me funny and say "who?". 

I just think it's pretty funny...

Tris


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I love any of David Webster's Honor Harrington series. Same for CE Murphy's "Negotiator" and "Joanne Walker" series. Laurell Hamilton's "Anita Blake" series. Christine Feehan's "Predator" series. Any of Suzanne Brockman's Seal Team 10 books. George RR Martin's beautifully intricate "Song of Ice and Fire" books. Calvin & Hobbs. Kinsey Millhone books by Sue Grafton. Jodi Picoult. Lillith Saintcrow. Anne Lamont. Peanuts. Dilbert.

My want list includes
Patricia Briggs (Mercy Thompson series)
JD Robb (In Death series)
James Lee Burke
Michael Connelly
Lee Child
John Scalzi

_Best book-to-TV Adaption_ is the Horatio Hornblower movie series by _*A & E*_ featuring Ioan Gruffudd. I also love the Patrick O'Brien books & the big screen "Master & Commander" movie with Russel Crowe.

Looking forward to learning about more books & authors, thanks for all the posts here!

Marci


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I  haven't seen any mention of my newest favorite author...... Greg Iles..... his books are awesome!!
I also never miss James Patterson
                        David Baldacci
                        Kathy Reichs
                        Tess Gerritsen
                        Stephen King

ANY GREG ILES FANS OUT THERE OTHER THAN ME??


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't even start to begin here.  Since I have joined this board and received my Kindle there are so many authors and genre's that I've been introduced to that I would never be able to begin a list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Jim Butcher (Dresden Files and Alera series)
Kim Harrison (Rachel Morgan series)
Charlaine Harris(Southern Vampire Mysteries/HBO's True Blood)
Vicki Pettersson(Signs of the Zodiac series)
Dean Koontz(Odd Thomas series)
Kelly Armstrong(Women of the Otherworld series)
Terry Goodkind(Sword of Truth/Chainfire series)
Jeaniene Frost(Night Huntress series first 2 Kindle books I bought)
Christopher Paolini (Inheritance series)
E.E. Knight(Vampire Earth series)

I like Stephen King but I didn't like the last couple books of his.  I may give Duma Key a shot.

This is most of them.  I may have forgotten someone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I haven't seen any mention of my newest favorite author...... Greg Iles..... his books are awesome!!
> I also never miss James Patterson
> David Baldacci
> Kathy Reichs
> ...


What is the first Greg Iles book that you recommend? It seems many of his books are on Kindle, several at $6.39.

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Jim Butcher (Dresden Files and Alera series)
> Kim Harrison (Rachel Morgan series)
> Charlaine Harris(Southern Vampire Mysteries/HBO's True Blood)
> Vicki Pettersson(Signs of the Zodiac series)
> ...


Hey there Vampyre!

I'm starting the Terry Goodkind series ('Sword of Truth') myself. It's very long, but I'm actually enjoying it. I would never imagine myself reading his stuff, and not because of the genre. Though like many people here, the Kindle has openned me to A LOT of authors that I never thought of. I'm only on his first book and would love to immediately start on the rest, but alas, the first book is the only book that is Kindle-ized...grrr. The paperbacks are like +800 pages too.

But is the "Chain of Fire" a completely different series than the 'Sword of Truth' series? In checking out his website, it seems that it's all just one long series. Like I said, I just started the series (only up to chapter 6) and been reading Michael Connelly's "Brass Verdict" (another author I just picked up on my Kindle) at the same time.

Tris









(Already on Kindle at only $2.99)









$9.99









Click to request on Kindle!


----------



## delshin (Nov 1, 2008)

Tris said:


> Hey there Vampyre!
> 
> I'm starting the Terry Goodkind series ('Sword of Truth') myself. It's very long, but I'm actually enjoying it. I would never imagine myself reading his stuff, and not because of the genre. Though like many people here, the Kindle has openned me to A LOT of authors that I never thought of. I'm only on his first book and would love to immediately start on the rest, but alas, the first book is the only book that is Kindle-ized...grrr. The paperbacks are like +800 pages too.
> 
> ...


All the same series ie do go in order but its all the same.

* Wizard's First Rule (1994)
* Stone of Tears (1995)
* Blood of the Fold (1996)
* Temple of the Winds (1997)
* Soul of the Fire (1999)
* Faith of the Fallen (2000)
* The Pillars of Creation (2002)
* Naked Empire (2003)
* Chainfire (2005)
* Phantom (2006)
* Confessor (2007)


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> ANY GREG ILES FANS OUT THERE OTHER THAN ME??


I'm not a fan & am interested in learning more about his books. What would you recommend?

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Marci said:


> I'm not a fan & am interested in learning more about his books. What would you recommend?
> 
> Marci


It has been years since I read any Greg Iles. I remember really enjoying _Fatherland_ and _Spandau Pheonix_ neither of which are on Kindle. So, _Black Cross_ is probably the closest to these. All are inspired by WWII events.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

delshin said:


> All the same series ie do go in order but its all the same.
> 
> * Wizard's First Rule (1994)
> * Stone of Tears (1995)
> ...


Here's something you may not know. The first book, Has a TV series that is loosely based on it. It's called *Legend of the Seeker.* The show is syndicated so it comes on at odd hours. Mine comes on the local FOx channel, 1900, Saturdays

The books are very good but they do bog down some with repetitiveness and they get a little preachy in the middle books. With that being said, it's still well worth reading.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Here's something you may not know. The first book, Has a TV series that is loosely based on it. It's called *Legend of the Seeker.* The show is syndicated so it comes on at odd hours. Mine comes on the local FOx channel, 1900, Saturdays
> 
> The books are very good but they do bog down some with repetitiveness and they get a little preachy in the middle books. With that being said, it's still well worth reading.


I actually caught the last two episodes which drew me to the series. The series is okay, but definately reminds me of Hercules...  I am really starting to get into the book, but annoyingly I never seem to be able to find more time to read other than a couple of hours. I think I made some great purchases on my Kindle though as both books are excellent!

Tris


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, the show is produced by the same people that did Hercules and Xena.  It doesn't follow the books very well except in the over all themes.  

The main characters are pretty true to the books, that is good.  Acting is off a bit but I still like it.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yep, the show is produced by the same people that did Hercules and Xena. It doesn't follow the books very well except in the over all themes.
> 
> The main characters are pretty true to the books, that is good. Acting is off a bit but I still like it.


Yeah, I like the show too, but I like the quirky things people usually are 'eh' about.  However at least I have the book...the wonderfully long book. Though I was a bit annnoyed that the rest of the series isn't kindlized, I mean it would be so perfect!

Though now that my Micheal Connelly book is drawing to a close (even though I don't have a lot of time to read everyday, the Kindle is making my reading speed faster), I'm looking to this and other threads to find something good to pick up.

Tris

P.S.
Gotta love my brother's reaction "you can go on the internet and buy books on this thing!?"  I don't know why he's so suprised, I mean he's the one who bought me the thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess we have to keep hiting those "I want to read this book on a Kindle" button.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess we have to keep hiting those "I want to read this book on a Kindle" button.


I guess so. I wonder how many clicks it takes...ha-ha. Oh and I almost forgot! I wanted to add that I love reading about the Lonesome Dove series by Larry McMurtry. Only they are not on Kindle form and I think they should be. There should be a requirement where if you book is really long, it has to come out in Kindle form as well as the traditional forms. 

Tris









Klickety-klick!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Lonesome Dove and Deadwood are the only 2 westerns I really like.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Anne McCaffrey - her later work seems more written to formula but her other books are wonderful
Mercedes Lackey
Jennifer Roberson
Patrick McMannus - If you want a good laugh read this guy's humor
Peirs Anthony - His early Science Fiction just blew my mind away


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Anne McCaffrey - her later work seems more written to formula but her other books are wonderful
> Mercedes Lackey
> Jennifer Roberson
> Patrick McMannus - If you want a good laugh read this guy's humor
> Peirs Anthony - His early Science Fiction just blew my mind away


I eventually got tired of Piers Anthony. (I think the _Incarnations_ series just finally proved too much after several Xanth books and the Split Infinity series.) However, I recently re-read Battle Circle







(actually three short books: Sos the Rope, Var the Stick and Neq the Sword) and was as captivated as I was the first time. I have these as e-books, actually.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Terry Pratchett
JK Rowling
Khaled Hosseini
Arturo Perez-Reverte (in English or Spanish)
Gabriel Garcia-Marquez
Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I eventually got tired of Piers Anthony. (I think the _Incarnations_ series just finally proved too much after several Xanth books and the Split Infinity series.) However, I recently re-read Battle Circle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His early works are the best. The ones you quoted are really good. Xanth is good for an easy light read. I really liked the series with the premise of space travel through having your essence sent into a host body. I think it was the Cluster Series. It has been a long time..... I will be downloading as much of Piers as I can.

I agree with you about Incarnations of Immortality. I just could not get into it either. Maybe now (20 years later!) it may be an easier read.

Where did you find Battle Circle as an ebook?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Where did you find Battle Circle as an ebook?


I found it as a .txt (or maybe it was a .doc) and converted it to e-book with Overdrive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tris said:


> I guess so. I wonder how many clicks it takes...ha-ha. Oh and I almost forgot! I wanted to add that I love reading about the Lonesome Dove series by Larry McMurtry. Only they are not on Kindle form and I think they should be. There should be a requirement where if you book is really long, it has to come out in Kindle form as well as the traditional forms.
> 
> Tris
> 
> ...


Had to click on this one. I'm not a big fan of westerns, but Lonesome Dove grabbed me from the first ... or after I got over the pigs and the rattlesnakes. Larry McMurtry has a way with characters.

There was another series he did that was so horrible that I have thankfully forgotten the name. I think there were four books. Some group traveling by steamboat I think. I couldn't believe McMurtry would write such tripe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

My favorite Larry McMurtry books were _Terms of Endearment_ and _The Evening Star_.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> There was another series he did that was so horrible that I have thankfully forgotten the name. I think there were four books. Some group traveling by steamboat I think. I couldn't believe McMurtry would write such tripe.


Which one didn't you like:

1961 - Horseman, Pass By - adapted for film as Hud 
1963 - Leaving Cheyenne - adapted for film as Lovin' Molly 
1966 - The Last Picture Show - adapted into a film of the same name 
1968 - In A Narrow Grave 
1970 - Moving On 
1972 - All My Friends Are Going To Be Strangers 
1974 - It's Always We Rambled (essay) 
1975 - Terms of Endearment - adapted into a film of the same name 
1978 - Somebody's Darling 
1982 - Cadillac Jack 
1983 - Desert Rose 
1985 - Lonesome Dove, 1986 Pulitzer Prize winner, and first of what became a series 
1987 - Texasville - adapted into a film of the same name - A continuation of the story begun in The Last Picture Show 
1987 - Film Flam 
1988 - Anything For Billy 
1988 - The Murder of Mary Phagan - TV story 
1989 - Some Can Whistle 
1990 - Buffalo Girls - adapted into a TV movie 
1990 - Montana - TV movie 
1992 - The Evening Star - adapted for film as The Evening Star - A continuation of the story begun in Terms of Endearment 
1992 - Memphis - TV movie 
1992 - Falling from Grace 
1993 - Streets of Laredo, another in the Lonesome Dove series 
1994 - Pretty Boy Floyd (with Diana Ossana) 
1995 - Dead Man's Walk, another in the Lonesome Dove series 
1995 - The Late Child 
1997 - Comanche Moon, the last as of 2007[update] of the Lonesome Dove series 
1997 - Zeke and Ned (with Diana Ossana) 
1999 - Crazy Horse 
1999 - Duane's Depressed - A continuation of The Last Picture Show and Texasville story 
1999 - Walter Benjamin at the Dairy Queen 
1999 - Still Wild: A Collection of Western Stories 
2000 - Roads: Driving America's Great Highways 
2000 - Boone's Lick 
2001 - Sacagawea's Nickname (essays on the American West) 
2002 - Sin Killer - The Berrybender Narratives, Book 1 
2002 - Paradise 
2002 - Johnson County War - TV mini-series 
2003 - The Wandering Hill - The Berrybender Narratives, Book 2 
2003 - By Sorrow's River - The Berrybender Narratives, Book 3 
2004 - Folly and Glory: A Novel - The Berrybender Narratives, Book 4 
2005 - Brokeback Mountain - Oscar-winning screenplay (adapted from the short story by E. Annie Proulx) 
2005 - The Colonel and Little Missie: Buffalo Bill, Annie Oakley & the Beginnings of Superstardom in America (May) 
2005 - Oh What A Slaughter! (Nov) 
2005 - Loop Group (Dec) 
2006 - Telegraph Days (May) 
2007 - When The Light Goes (Feb) - A continuation of The Last Picture Show, Texasville, and Duane's Depressed story 
2008 - Books: A Memoir


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I found it as a .txt (or maybe it was a .doc) and converted it to e-book with Overdrive.


Correction: I found them. I got them originally as .rtf and converted them to .htm to read on our old handheld. I still have both formats.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Correction: I found them. I got them originally as .rtf and converted them to .htm to read on our old handheld. I still have both formats.


Thanks Bacardi J. I will search until I can find them too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Which one didn't you like:


I believe it was the Berrybender series. My father gave me his copies with the caveat that it was awful, although he loved the Lonesome Dove series. I figured that LMcM couldn't write a bad book, so I tried. Just couldn't get through these books. What I love about McMurtry is his characters. There was nothing redeeming about the Berrybenders.

Just my opinion. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Just my opinion. Feel free to disagree.


I was really only curious because I never read anything of McMurtry's that I didn't like.

I've not read the Berrybenders.

EDIT: Duh!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I was really only curious because I never read anything of McMurtry's that I didn't like.I was really only curious because I never read anything of McMurtry's that I didn't like. I've not read the Berrybenders.


That's a relief. Not only are the characters despicable, the writing is poor, the story is non-existent and the only thing McMurtry does well in this series is totally trash historical fact.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I always feel betrayed when an author I like writes a stinker. It may have something to 3-book deals with tight time schedules. After reading Jaws I was excited when I saw Peter Benchley’s next books and I finally gave up on him after Island.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, I'm learning a lot of new authors around here    More fuel for my book a day habit!  (Can you tell I re-read a lot?)

Terry Pratchett
Mercedes Lackey
Georgette Heyer (she's dead but being finally reprinted YAY!)
Rita Mae Brown's mysteries
Carolyn Haines (Bones mysteries)
Maryjanice Davidson
David Weber
Lois McMaster Bujold
John Ringo
David Drake
Eric Flint (1632 series)
CE Murphy
Maraget Frazer (Sister Frevisse series)
Lilian Jackson Braun
Spider Robinson
Jim Butcher
Kim Harrison
Janet Evanovich (Stephanie Plum and the romances)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I always feel betrayed when an author I like writes a stinker. It may have something to 3-book deals with tight time schedules. After reading Jaws I was excited when I saw Peter Benchley's next books and I finally gave up on him after Island.


You may be right about that. I attended a lecture by an author and she told the story of an aspiring mystery writer. The would-be author proposed several different story ideas. The publisher liked three of them and asked her how many of the books she could write in a six month time period. It sounds like publishers are the ones who burn out authors.


----------



## jaykay (Nov 27, 2008)

William Gibson
Neal Stephenson
John le Carre
Connie Willis

And the Booker Prize winner and usually also runner-up.

Authors I will check out but sometimes decide not to buy:

Michael Ondatje
Amy Tan
Annie Proulx
Alexander McCall Smith

Most of these are sitting on my bookshelf not on my Kindle which is on order


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JayKay--

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post and on your ordered Kindle! AND on being our first new member today! When are you expected to get your Kindle? We love going on KIndlewatch with expectant owners.



jaykay said:


> William Gibson
> Neal Stephenson
> John le Carre
> Connie Willis


All of your authors not to be missed are on Kindle except Connie Willis. Do you have a favorite book of Willis's that you would like to see Kindled first? Post it on the Books you want on Kindle thread!



> And the Booker Prize winner and usually also runner-up.


I note the 2008 Booker Prize winner is on Kindle:








Have you read it?

I'm reading an Alexander McCall Smith book on my Kindle right now that was recommended and it's a bargain at $1.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

What a great thread! Lots of new authors to check out - just what I need!

I'm sure I'll miss some, but here's what I can think of off the top of my head:

Diana Gabaldon
Jacqueline Carey
George R.R. Martin (Song of Fire & Ice series)
Michael R. Hicks. 
Karen Marie Moning (Fever series - excellent, excellent series!)
Manda Scott
J.R.R. Tolkien
Phillipa Gregory

There's more, I'm sure. But I can't remember.....



Tris said:


> ... (even though I don't have a lot of time to read everyday, the Kindle is making my reading speed faster)...
> 
> Tris


Tris, I agree. I have always been a fast reader, but there's something about the Kindle that has helped me to read even faster.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello JayKay and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome JayKay! We are glad you decided to join us. Please go to Into/Welcome and introduce yourself. If you have a passion for reading and your Kindle this is the perfect fit for you. You can talk about your kindle all day here and no one rolls their eyes.     We have bookklubs beginning in Jan, we think it is going to be fun. Read about that in The book Corner.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Diana Gabaldon
Christopher Moore
Charlaine Harris
Patricia Cornwell
Nora Roberts
Stephen King 


I'm sure there are more...

I love seeing everyone's lists.  Sometimes I get caught in a rut and seem to only read things by authors I'm familiar with...now I have some great ideas for new authors to try!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Patricia Cornwell
Robin Cook
Jonathon Kellerman
Stuart Wood
Terry McMillan
Rick Bragg

Have to agree with Spiritdancer, there are more but these are a few.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Jasper Fforde:  I love both the Thursday Next and Nursery Crimes books.

Eoin Colfer: The Artemis Fowl series of books.

Can't particularly think of anyone else that I NEVER miss.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Great idea, and I'm going to spin it in a slightly different direction - here are the authors that I keep checking the Kindle Store to see if some of my favorite books by them are finally out on the Kindle. In fact, often enough that I almost know the number of titles by heart and just about know by the change in the number if are new books. Just the SF/F ones right now:

Mercedes Lackey
Julia Czerneda
Tamora Pierce
Melanie Rawn
Jennifer Roberson
David Brin
Greg Bear
David Eddings

----------------
Listening to: The Osmonds - Yo-Yo
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Jasper Fforde:  I love both the Thursday Next and Nursery Crimes series.

Eoin Colfer:  The Artemis Fowl series.

Christopher Moore:  Too many books too funny to choose.

Other than those three, which together very likely paint a somewhat skewed picture of exactly who I am, I can't think of another whose works I would NEVER miss.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Stephen King
Holly Black
Kim Harrison
Neil Gaiman

I always preorder their books and even when I have my kindle I'll always buy a DTB AND a Kindle version.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

mwb u put music links at the bottom of your posts,  how can I listen to them.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Dori said:


> mwb u put music links at the bottom of your posts, how can I listen to them.


That's just a neat little add on that inserts a signature saying what I'm listening to (if I'm listening to anything) when I post a message or do a blog entry.

It doesn't let you listen to anything. Just learn more about the artist, song, etc.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jacqueline Carey
Katherine Kurtz
Mercedes Lackey
Anne McCaffrey (except for all the Acorna stuff - got too repetitive)
Anne Rice
Garth Nix
Richard Dawkins
Sam Harris
Jared Diamond
Thomas Friedman

The first half I've pretty much bought anything the've written, the last couple I haven't read everything but liked what I've gotten and want to read more. I also think I have everything by Jane Austin, Asimov and Tolkein, plus some of my favorite oldies are Les Miserable, The Three Musketeers and Doctor Zhivago. I actually downloaded War and Peace, but I think I'd have to break a leg or something to have enough time to get through it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> Great idea, and I'm going to spin it in a slightly different direction - here are the authors that I keep checking the Kindle Store to see if some of my favorite books by them are finally out on the Kindle. In fact, often enough that I almost know the number of titles by heart and just about know by the change in the number if are new books. Just the SF/F ones right now:
> 
> Mercedes Lackey
> Julia Czerneda
> ...


MWB, Great additions! If you add a few of the books by these authors to our Topic "I want this book on Kindle", we'll click on them for you!

Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Jacqueline Carey
> Katherine Kurtz
> Mercedes Lackey
> Anne McCaffrey (except for all the Acorna stuff - got too repetitive)
> ...


TBH I refuse to buy ANY Anne Rice books anymore since she got religion. Usually I would say what ever floats her boat BUT her personality has 100% changed.

She claims her early works (anything before Christ the Lord series) are evil and suggests no one buy them so their souls aren't damned 

But her worse crime is suggesting the banning and burning of 'satanic' books. She says the country would be better off if everyone burned The DaVinci Code and Angels & Demons by Dan Brown. I'm sorry but the minute I read that I lost ALL respect for her.

I would never give money to someone who endorses book burning.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I would never give money to someone who endorses book burning.


Have you seen our shirts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chobitz said:


> She claims her early works (anything before Christ the Lord series) are evil and suggests no one buy them so their souls aren't damned


I read them from the library, so I'm safe, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I read them from the library, so I'm safe, right?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I read them from the library, so I'm safe, right?


Hmm maybe some time in purgatory?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Have you seen our shirts?


LOL but that is satire 
Sadly Rice was dead serious


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

John Sandford

Right now I am totally stuck on him and there are quite a few books to catch up with. I like cop books.  

Also:
Davis Baldacci
Joel Rosenberg
Jonathan Kellerman
Faye Kellerman

Most of my other books are older, or not necessarily by one author.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

chobitz said:


> TBH I refuse to buy ANY Anne Rice books anymore since she got religion. Usually I would say what ever floats her boat BUT her personality has 100% changed.
> 
> She claims her early works (anything before Christ the Lord series) are evil and suggests no one buy them so their souls aren't damned
> 
> ...


had no idea. i'm so ashamed.  I vaugely remember looking through that new series you mentioned, thought it looked kinda wierd and didn't buy it. I remember now too, didn't all that happen after her husband died? what a shame. so, did sales pick up after she banned her own books? 

oh well. my soul is already damned due to the last couple of authors on my list.


----------

